# ماكينة Cnc



## spacetoon (29 يوليو 2007)

مرحبا

انا من المتابعين الجيدين لهذا المنتدى بكافة اقسامه

واحب ان ادعكم تشاركوني الافكار فيما افكر

الان انا في بالي اعمل ماكينة CNC تعمل مثل الفريزة وبدي اياها تعمل على تشكيل الخشب مبدئيا

لكن خلال دراستي واجهت تساؤل اريد من ذوي الخبرة الاجابة عنه

انا عندما اكتب ال g code الخاص بما اريد فعله كيف سيفهم الستبر موتور الموجود بالماكينة على هذا المود وما هو الوسيط بينهم 
ارجو التوضيح مع الدوائر ان امكن

وتذكروا موضوعي طريقة التفاهم وليست الماكينة

شكرا


----------



## ahmad3aj (1 أغسطس 2007)

لا اعلم هل انت تستخدم الكمبيوتر فب العمليه ام انك تربد العمل على آله الcnc دون كمبيوتر وهل تريد شبك الكمبيوتر عن طريق ال( parallel or com connection) 
اعطني معلومات اكثر لاني عندي مشروع نفسه لكن آلة قص عن طريق اللحام وبستخدم الpic في هذه الآلة دون الكمبيوتر
اكثر شبء بفيدك عن هذه الآله وبرمجة الpic 
cad\cam and PIC Microcontroller project book
ةبرنامج ال pic basic


----------



## ahmed1972 (27 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## هاني ابو سالم (8 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم 

مشاريع ال cnc بتعتمد علي طريقة التحكم وهناك انواع كتير من طرق التحكم زي مثلا هل ستستخدم ال plc , ولا هاتستخدم مايكروكنترولر ولا انت هاتشتغل ازاي وفي كل الاحوال لابد من وجود جهاز كمبيوتر 

اللي فهمته من كلامك انك بدك تعمل مشروع cnc router اذا عملت بحث علي جوجل عن هذا المشروع هاتتطلعلك افكار كتير

واي استفسار تحت امرك


بالتوفيق


----------

